# 5 kittens: 2 day secret mission (lots of pics)



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

A few weeks ago I ended up in the house of a relative of my sister's boyfriend who lives literally in the middle of the Andes mountains, in a valley called Valle de Elqui up north of Santiago...they told me before getting there that he man had 5 kittens. So I prepared myself with kitten formula, food, vitamin syrup, antibiotics...not knowing what I would find...

So these are the 5 kittens I found. The man had him in some sort of dirty patio, with food, water, shelter...it is summer here so is not really cold. Kittens were quite skinny, and certainly very hungry. But overall in good shape, very playful and loving.

I would have brought them all to my house! The 3 tortie girls were just gorgeous. The black and white boy was so cuddly, and the yellow boy was just beautiful (I've always wanted a yellow cat to come live with us) But the man wanted to keep them all because he says barn cats keep rats away from his house. Mom cat had misteriously dissapeared, according to the man. I tried to talk to him about the kittens being too skinny and cat food issues but, see, I was just a guest in a strange house...this man had the idea that I shouldn't feed the cats much because he didn't want them to become "civilized" so he wouldn't let me go and see them much...(later I found out the woman who goes clean the house has taken care of them, so my hopes are with the lady...)

I spent the two days that I stayed there feeding and taking care of the little ones. I even slept with them. It was my secret mission (assisted by my 12 year old nephew). When I left, I couldn't help but cry. My only consolation is that they have better chances than many other cats of the world...






















































































































A good-bye picture with the 5 kittens. 









Thanks for reading!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

AWWW soo cute. 

I never understood the mentality not to feed mousers. My cat was always well fed and he was one heck of a mouser/ratter.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> AWWW soo cute.
> 
> I never understood the mentality not to feed mousers. My cat was always well fed and he was one heck of a mouser/ratter.


Yeah...me neither... I almost convinced the man when I told him the kittens needed to be fed a lot now so they would grow strong and become good hunters...but the old man was quite stubborn :fust


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG. those faces sooo cute! 

BTW, what is your vote, RI's or fleas? I'm seeing a lot of discharge....


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

URI, definitely. I gave them some l-lysine syrup. I wish someone could've continued giving it to them..

I searched for fleas like a maniac, and they were clean, which was quite surprising. I swear I could see flea poop over them. But I guess it was just dirt. It was a very dirty place. Plus no mom, no grooming...


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Aww this makes me sad now. Poor kitties.


----------

